# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Ku ndodhen "Restorantet" me te mira ne bote?

## Estella

Ne kete teme deshiroj qe secili nga ne te rendisi restorantin e tij te preferuar te klasit te pare qe kane vizituar, ose kane degjuar/lexuar.  Po shtoj disa restorante me pamje marramendese te natyres. Shpresoj qe dikush nga ju te kete rastin edhe ti vizitoje.

1. NEPENTHE (Guzhine karakteristike e Kalifonise)


Highway 1,
Big Sur, California
831-667-2345
www.nepenthebigsur.com


2. EQUUS (Guzhine Normandeze)

400 Benedict Ave.
Tarrytown, NY
914-631-3646
www.castleattarrytown.com

3. EVEREST

440s. LaSalle St,
Chicago, Ill
312-663-8920
Cmimet jane aq te larta sa edhe kati ku ndodhet restoranti (Kati i 40, pamje marramendese)

4. ASTOR'S PLACE
Sorrento Italy
011-39-81-878-1024 Pamja me e bukur e "Bay of Naples"
www.bellevuesyrene.it/inglese.

----------


## Estella

5. XARA PALACE
Mdina RBT 12, Malta
011-356-21-450-560
www.xarapalace.com.mt

----------


## Estella

6. GRATZI (Guzhina e Italise se Veriut) Ngjitur me te do te keni edhe nje embeltore "LA Dolce Vita"
" Magnificent " restorant per te cuar te "dashuren" per nje mbremje romantike si ajo e Shen Valentinit. 

Main St.
Ann Arbor, Mi

----------


## dimegeni

Mua kush me ka lene mbresa ne Londer ka qene "China House".Ndodhet ne Green Park ne krah te hotel "RITZ".Fantasik fare.Mua s'me kish pelqyer guzhina kineze asnjeher,po te ky restorant gatuajn shume mire.Pastaj zakonisht shkojme tek "Little Bay",Belzise Rd,harrova dhe te "La Rueda" ne Bond ST.
Po eshte dhe i  famshmi "Red Pepper",aty ku puno nje shoku tem  :buzeqeshje:  ne Warwick Avenue,po tek ajo zone me teper me pelqen "Green Olive" keto jan guzhina pepinosh po eshte dhe.....dhe s'kan te mbaruar!

----------


## hboy213

Estella!
Ngaqe kam njecik eksperience me udhetime dhe simdomos me qendrimin ne Louisiana keto te tre jane ca me te mirat ne jug -  dhe me te shtrenjtit zakonisht.   They date back to Plantation, French and Spanish Conquistadors in Louisiana and followed by the Slavery/Prohibition epoc with Creole (Black and French mixed) culture.

Commando's Palace
Galatoir's
and Anton's

dhe ai tjetri me i famshem dhe me i shtrenjti ne Amerike eshte restorant sushi ne Rodeo drive nga kuzhinieri Wolfgang Puck.
See you in MI-
H.

----------


## Brari

Edhe ne restaurantin me te mire te botes  nuk ka "institucion kontrolli"  qe kontrollon  guzhinjierin dhe ndihmsat e tije  qe mbasi bejne shu-rren ose kaken te kene lare mire duart mbas fshirje-shkundjes se mullaqe-hallateve me sapun e dizifektant  para se te rrasin duart perseri mbi pjatat e ushqimet qe i servirin klientit.

Gjithcka mbetet ne dore te ndergjegjes se personelit. 
Po te duan ata qurret, gelbazen ose spermen ja rrasin ne pjatance dhe vet  drejtorit te CIAS  Xhorxh Tenetit  e sheikut te Kuvajtit e pa diskutim dhe Rucve e Cacve te PS se miliardereve tone..

Kushedi sa kromozome e sacme ka ngren Ilir Kokmadh-Meta e Edush Ramushi neper restaurantet tona luksoze..

Nuk u eshte bere kaptina kot si qyp.

Vetem aty ku guzhinjieri gatuan per njerzit qe i ka ne zemer te  vet   mund te themi ka "restaurant te mire".

----------


## dimegeni

Po mire,po buken qe blen te furrxhiu ti ja ke besen?

p.s.The thought of it is f...... disgusting!!!!

----------


## Estella

Po ta keni vene re nuk kam vene ndonje restorant ne Shqiperi per arsye se nuk ka ndonje institucion kontrolli megjithate nuk do te thote se nuk ka aty restorante te mrekullueshme.

----------


## odisea e kurbet

Titulli i restorantit me te mire eshte nje teme shume subjektive per arsyen e thjeshte se keto restorante zakonishte nuke gjenden ne te njejten qytet apo vende. Si rregull i pergjithshem ai restorant qe ka tre yje ne Michelin Guide eshte prallore. Ne  SHBA, Michelin Guide nuk funksionon megjithate, restorantet serioze perdorin kriterin e kesaj liste si njefare baze. Ne nje liste informale te restoranteve me te mira ne bote, ne 'Sunday Times' ne Angli, konkluzioni ishte:

Vendi i Pare
'El Buli' - jashte Barcelones. Kuzhina - Moderne Spanjolle.
Head Chef - Fernando Adrias. Pjata tipike - Kavjar i skyqur, akullore parmezani, tullumb petalesh trendafili, you get the picture. Cemimi reth $300-$400 dollare per koke.

Vendi i dyte
'French laundry' - Nappa Valley. Kuzhina - Franceze.
Head Chef - Thomas Keller. Pjata tipike - Melci te dhjamosura te pates (foie gras) me recel qershish te hidhura,mish vici me polenta dhe baby vegetables, xhel luleshtrydhesh me akullore maskaponi. Cemimi i njejte. Me vere sigurishte.

Vendi i tret
Alan Duccasse Restaurant - Paris. Kuzhina - Franceze.
Head Chef - Alan Duccasse. Pjata tipike - Raviol karkalecash deti me konsume domatesh, pule me tartuf te gatuar ne avull, sufle cokollate. Cemimi i njejte.
Shpersoj qe dikush nga ju ti shijoj keto pjata se shpejti per te dhene nje vlersim me realist. Bonne apetite

----------


## malli

Ketu ne Belgjike ke shume lloj restorantesh nga shume vende , ato me te preferurat per mua jane restoranti (Tajlandez) mmmmmmm , dhe ai  (Italian).

----------


## Noerti

Pevec Everest qe ke then Estella skam ngrene diku tjeter.
Tani saper restorante ka shum sdo te thot qe ata qe jan me te shtrenjte jan dhe me te miret apo jo?
Secili gustot e tij un meqe jam ne Greqi ja kam mar mir rallen ketyre mirshrave peshq dhe shum vaj ulliri dhe sallat.
Saper kinezet, japonezet , turket, etj sjan per ne besoj njehere ne hene kur thot fjala ham keshtu per te then qe kemi shkuar dhe per keto.
Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Dita

> *odisea e kurbet*
> 
> Vendi i Pare
> 'El Buli' - jashte Barcelones. Kuzhina - Moderne Spanjolle.
> Head Chef - Fernando Adrias. Pjata tipike - Kavjar i skyqur, akullore parmezani, tullumb petalesh trendafili, you get the picture. Cemimi reth $300-$400 dollare per koke.




Per kete restorant kam pare nje emision ne televizion.
Sipas emisionit gatimi aty eshte i mrekullueshem. Serviren gjate nje darke 28 deri 30 pjata te ndryshme nga njera-tjetra, njera pas tjetres.
Permbajtja e ketyre pjatave kuptohet qe eshte e vogel ne permase, aq sa te te lejoje shijimin e te gjithe pjatave qe do te pasojne deri ne fund. 
Recetat jane te fshehta dhe kuzhinieret eksperimentojne shume duke ndryshuar menune e duke e pasuruar kohe pas kohe me shpikje te tyre. Nuk perdorin receta fikse te njohura ne kuzhine nderkombetare.
Restoranti kish nisur me nje siperfaqe shume te vogel, por duke qene se suksesi ish shume i madh, pronari qe vete ish kuzhinier, mendonte per nje zgjerim seriz te tij. 
Mendoni se ne te duhet te prenotoje dite me pare qe te kishe shprese te zije vend. 


Kush shkon ne Spanje, le te ndalet njehere ne kete restorant.  :buzeqeshje:  
Udhezimin per vendndodhjen e ka dhene odisea e kurbet me shkrimin e vet me lart.

----------


## dordi1

restaurantet me te mira jane aty ku ka me teper pare...
kur ALAIN DUCASSE hapi te parin restaurant ne NEW YORK, 
NEW YORK POST vendosi ne faqe te pare titullin; $500, per nje darke dyshe!!!
 ne restaurantin i francezit, qe MICHELIN GUIDE i ka dhene maksimumin e yjeve, 4, kamerieret mesohen nga nje koreograf se si duhet te ecin ne ''dinning room''. gotat e veres behen prej nje kristali special nga nje fabrike ne Ceki.
pjata me e shtrenjte perbehet nga nje lloj i ralle kerpurdhash, truffle. vera me e shtrenjte, $950, Chateau Petrus nga Pomerol, nje vere fantastike.

----------


## Cruel

Kuzhina Japoneze me ka terheq me shume deri tani.  Brari, ata japonezet gatujne a bejne cirk para hundes tende.  check it out

----------


## BUJAR

Do hani ndonje mi andej nga ata Japonezet se i gatuajne shume ata por kujdes.

----------


## nursezi

ushqim tek cafe apollonia....ushqim shqiptar qe nga fergesat, qebapet, trofta e taves, imam bajalldi etj. ne boston massachusetts. fantastik fare...renditjet qe i ka marre ne "boston globe" jane maksimale.

----------


## ChuChu

Ushqimi te Apollonia ne Boston ishte teper i yndyrshem e i rende. Pas nje berxolle s'te behej te haje me, dhe gjithe diten ndiheshe semure. Ndersa fergesat i kishin per t'u kulluar ne kullesa qumeshti.

Une kam shetitur neper plot restorante; si ato te shtrenjat fare dhe te tipit qebabtore. Neper usa s'ma ka kenaq midene asnje vend. ndersa ne shqiperi tani ne janar me kane pelqyer jashte mase dy restorante; nje ne vlore buze detit dhe nje ne permet perballe lumit. Te e para kam ngrene vetem pjatanca me peshk te ndryshem, hera e pare qe me ka shijuar peshku. Ndersa ne Permet qe nga superat me kerpudha, skallopet, mishi i qengjit, e te salca e kosit e patatet ishin super te shijshme. Me ka ngelur fiksim ai vendi, heres tjeter do shkoj ne Permet sikur vetem per nje dreke.

----------


## Larsus

do te coje lala yt ty ke nji vend..se duhet te dish ku  dhe me ke te shkosh  :ngerdheshje: 

une kam henger mire ne korce, burse te turqise, nje kioske qe ben chilli ne DC edhe ne krevat mer jahu...nga dora e njones

----------


## ChuChu

Ke qene ne shoqeri te mire prandaj t'ka shiju  :shkelje syri:   Po te jesh ne pike te dimrit ne mes te katundit (pr) nen shoqerine e D. qe grricej cdo dy sekonda e prape te te shijoje ushqimi....asaj i them c'i them une. Ishte ushqim i mire mer jahu, e jo ndonje  pleasant distraction nga jashte si ne rastin tend. Speaking of which (i.e., pleasant distractions), o nje restorant afghan ne ny, good food they had, or did they?  :ngerdheshje:  

Sa qejf i ke keto kioskat e rrugeve ti, mentalitet fukarai  :ngerdheshje:  DC-se restorantet te Dupont Circle ja njoh mire se i zura me rradhe per aq sa ndejta. Per ate zone rekomandoj Bistrot du Coin, ushqimi jo i keq, mgjse sherbimi cik i ngadalte. Aty do te te coj per 30 vjetorin :-D

----------


## kolombi

> _Postuar më parë nga nursezi_ 
> *ushqim tek cafe apollonia....ushqim shqiptar qe nga fergesat, qebapet, trofta e taves, imam bajalldi etj. ne boston massachusetts. fantastik fare...renditjet qe i ka marre ne "boston globe" jane maksimale.*


Per keto sta kam merakun,di tja besh yzmetin stomakut.

----------

